# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Trickle filter vs backwash

## ZivitzKoi

Permisi suhu koi's dan om om semua.. 

Mohon di sharing mengenai pemakaian dan back wash trickle filter yang sedang saya gunakan sekarang ini,  
1. Bak pertama di isi oleh dakron, apakah dakron hanya dibersihkan saja atau diganti apabila sudah kotor? 
2. Apakah bioball di bak ke2&3 ikut dibersihkan juga? Bagaimana efek dr bioball yg di bersihkan? 
3. Apabila seluruh bak saya bersihkan, bagaimana dgn bakteri starter nya? Mengulang lagi kah? Supaya tdk mengulang bagaimana metode back wash di trickle filter?

Terima kasih banyak atas respon dan sharing para suhu

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ZivitzKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ZivitzKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ZivitzKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

